# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Aktorët më të mirë shqiptarë!

## Davius

_Loja e shkëlqyer në rolin që e ktheu pas 20 vitesh_  

*Sulejman Pitarka, i pabesueshmi që përloti sallën*  

Një aktor i madh, me guxim mahnitës. Në moshën 81-vjeçare është ngjitur në skenë, pas një shkëputje prej 20 vjetësh. Kjo aventurë ka rezultuar triumf për Sulejman Pitarkën, i cili i ka mrekulluar spektatorët me lojën e tij në dramën "Pjata e drunjtë", vënë në skenë fundjavën e shkuar në Teatrin Kombëtar.I vërtetë deri në përlotje, jetësor deri në hutim. Me plasticitetin e jashtëzakonshëm dhe zërin plot ngjyrime, aktori i madh ka portretizuar në përsosmëri një të moshuar në udhëkryq, i lënë mënjanë dhe gati i përjashtuar nga familja e tij. Ky i moshuar ka pothuaj moshën e aktorit, është pak i vërbër, si aktori, mban bastun, si ai. Por nuk janë këto arsyet që ky i moshur ka depërtuar në ndjesitë e gjithë spektatorëve që kanë pasur fatin të shohin sërish në skenë Sulejman Pitarkën. Ky i moshur ka dramat e tij, përplasjet e forta emocionale, dashuritë dhe zhgënjimet që ia behin si rrufe në qiell të pastër. Në shtëpinë ku jeton ai shfaqet befas si pengesë. Është tepër, është i padëshiruar, sepse është plak, i pafuqishëm, i sëmurë, grindavec, me vese, i mërzitshëm Kështu mendon nusja e tij Klara. Ajo gjithnjë e përzë, e nxjerr në oborr, i bërtet, e shan, derisa më në fund i bind djemtë e tij ta çojnë në azil plakun, të cilin e ushqen në një pjatë të drunjtë (Ai i ka thyer të gjithë pjatat e kësaj shtëpie, thotë nusja). Po ai? Ai kërkon llullën e tij, të cilën e thith bosh, sepse nuk i japin duhan. Kërkon më kot një shishe birrë, dhe merr përgjigjen "të mbyt", kërkon të luajë damë në shtëpi dhe e nxjerrin në oborr në mes të vapës. Tronditet kur i thonë se do ta çojnë në azil. Pikërisht djemtë e tij do ta çojnë në azil, sepse ka prishur lumturinë e familjes në momentet e fundit e ka gjetur një zgjidhje, një zgjidhje prej fëmije. Mbyllet me çelës në njërën prej dhomave dhe nuk del, nuk bën zë, krejt në heshtje si një i vdekur dhe kur del nga ajo derë pas përgjërimeve të mbesës, e vetmja që e do me shpirt, portreti i tij është tronditës. Ky është kulmi, i këtij personazhi dhe i aktorit Sulejman Pitarka, i cili nga minuta në minutë me lojën e tij arrin t'i shembë të gjitha muret që e ndajnë një aktor nga spektatori, i shemb deri në thërmijën e fundit, ndërsa zhytet thellë në botën e të gjithëve, tek të moshuarit dhe të rinjtë. Gjithë këto ndjesi e përplasje e kanë shfaqur Pitarkën mahnitës. Kalimet emocionale nga gjendja në gjendje rrezatonin energjitë e një djaloshi. E kur mendoje se mbase fuqitë a kujtesa do ta linin, pabesueshmërisht ai nuk gabonte. Lëvizjet e tij në skenë ishin të gjalla, frazat goditëse, veshur me ngjyrat e nevojshme të çdo gjendjeje. Pothuajse gjithë kohën në skenë, me peshën e jashtëzakonshme të këtij roli, Sulejman Pitarka me dy shfaqjet e fundjavës ka treguar se kjo është një lojë mirëfilltë aktoriale, e gjallë, jetësore. Ka treguar, veç kësaj, se vitet e shumta që e ndanë me skenën, sëmundja e rëndë që kaloi, dhe mosha e tij e thyer nuk kanë lënë asnjë gjurmë në botën e tij artistike. Iu rrëfeu pa fjalë të gjithë aktorëve, sidomos atyre që luajtën krah tij (që për fat të keq shumë herë treguan amatorizëm dhe shkallë të ulët serioziteti), se kështu luhet teatër dhe shkëlqimi i një aktori nuk zbehet as kur shumë elemente të tjera në shfaqje çalojnë.


Emocionet e aktorit pas shfaqjes

Eshtë përlotur edhe vetë në fund të shfaqjes. Me mjekrën që i dridhej ka përshëndetur gjatë, me dorë në zemër spektatorët, që e duartrokisnin pafund dhe nuk e linin të ikte nga skena. Kthehej në rreshtin e aktorëve e sërish dilte në fillim për të përshëndetur. Pas shfaqjes, kur ende nuk ishte zhveshur nga emocionet dhe pesha e rolit të tij, i përhumbur, nuk mund të deklaronte gjë tjetër veç lumturisë së rastit dhe emocioneve të pazakonta. Nuk e di sa do të rezitojë në skenë për shfaqjet e ardhshme, nuk e di gjithashtu, as sa herë të tjera do të interpretojë në rolin e këtij të moshuari, që i ka falur një përvojë të pazakontë emocionale, por dëshiron të luajë në të gjithë shfaqjet e ardhshme. Sa vështirësi ka pasur në ndërtimin e këtij roli? Thotë se nuk e ka pasur të lehtë. "Pas 20 vjetësh, nuk është e lehtë të luash teatër". Por kujtesa dhe energjitë nuk e kanë lënë në baltë, duke realizuar kështu një rol dinjitoz, e duke shënuar një ngjarje në jetën teatrore shqiptare. "Kthimi i tij në këtë moshë do të ishte ngjarje për çdo teatër të botës", thotë aktori Ndriçim Xhepa pas shfaqjes së premierës, duke theksuar se kjo ngjitje në skenë e Pitarkës ishte vërtet emocionuese

Admirina Peçi
Gazeta shqiptare

----------


## Davius

Fati nuk mund te kishte qene i pabese me Sander Prosin. Edhe pse me nje diplome stomatologu ne xhep, ai nuk mund ta tradhtone pasionin qe kishte per skenen. I sapokthyer nga studimet ne Austri, kishte degjuar per nje konkurs qe Teatri Kombetar organizonte per aktore dhe ai nuk u mendua gjate. Qysh kur ishte adoleshent, i kishte ngelur si gozhde nje merak. Kishte tentuar te luante ne dramen e Shilerit Vilhelm Tel, por pas disa provave te lodhshme gjithcka ishte anuluar nga fashistet. Brenda pak kohesh u kthye ne aktor, pedagog, nje kult i teatrit dhe i kinemase shqiptare. Pati mesues dhe kolege te njohur, si: Naim Frasheri, Andon Pano, Marie Logoreci e shume te tjere, nje plejade aktoresh te vjeter qe vendosen themelet e aktrimit ne vend.

Galeria e roleve 

Për më se tri dekada Sandër Prosi krijoi mbi 80 role në teatër dhe kinematografi, të shkëputura këto nga 75 vepra të autorëve të huaj dhe vendas. Klasi i tij aktorial bëri që asnjëri prej tyre të mos i ngjajë tjetrit. Ata ishin aq të ndryshëm dhe për këtë qëllim u bënë mjaft popullorë dhe të pëlqyer nga publiku. Trupi i drejtë, pamja fisnike, një nur i pakrahasuar skenik, vështrimi i ngrohtë, plastika dhe forca e fjalës së tij, zëri i veçantë i dhanë këtij aktori përmasat e një artisti të madh të skenës, që u gdhend natyrshëm te publiku. Ai luajti në mjaft filma, të cilët padiskutim u cilësuan të suksesshëm. Nëse bëjmë një shëtitje të shkujdesur në galerinë e roleve të tij, do të veçojmë filmat: "Horizonte të hapura", "I teti në bronz", "Mëngjese lufte", "Yjet e netëve të gjata", "Në fillim të verës", "Fijet që priten", "Përballimi", "Gjeneral Gramafoni", "Udha e shkronjave", "Plaku dhe hasmi", "Kush vdes në këmbë", "Detyrë e posaçme", "Oshëtimë në bregdet", "Guximtarët", "Shtigje lufte", "Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur", "Njeriu me top", "Vajzat me kordele të kuqe", "Plumba perandorit", si dhe shumë të tjerë, po kaq të njohur nga shikuesit dhe gjithashtu të pëlqyer. 


Burimi: Koha Jone.

----------


## Davius

Karriera e tij pati një ndërpreje të njëkohshme si në teatër dhe në kinema, edhe pse deri vonë ka qenë një artist i kërkuar nga kineastët. Krijimtaria e tij dallohet për natyrshmërinë që iu ka dhënë roleve dramatikë, një dimension që shpesh është teatralizuar, skematizuar dhe artificializuar nga artistët shqiptarë, qoftë në kinema, qoftë në teatër. I lindur në Ballsh në vitin 1924, nga prindër gjirokastritë, formimi i Roshit nuk vjen nga ndonjë akademi aktrimi, apo manteli i mjeshtërisë së aktrimit rus të Stanislavkit, nëpër të cilin kanë kaluar breza aktorësh. Skena e Teatrit Popullor, ku për herë të parë në vitin 1945 dhe sheshxhirimet ishin e vetmja shkollë e tij. 

Dhe sot në moshën 80- vjeçare, bëhet më shumë se gjysmëshekulli nga dalja në skenë. Në historinë e kinemasë janë 30 role që mbajnë firmën e tij, ndërsa në teatër rreth 100, nga cilët mjafton të kujtojmë interpretimet tek Halili dhe Hajria, Revizori, Familja e peshkatarit, Arturo Ui, Kohë e çmendur, Dhelpra dhe rrushtë ku roli i paharruar i Ezopit përkrah aktores Luiza Xhuvani, është nga të fundmit në skenën e teatrit. Nuk mund të mohosh faktin se portretin e tij e fiksoi në kujtesën e publikut më tepër se teatri, kinemaja, nga arkivi i së cilës do të shfaqen disa fragmente të zgjedhur, role ku Roshi duket se interpreton me lëkurën e vet më shumë se sa me atë të personazhit.

 Kujtojmë filmat Lulëkuqe mbi mure. Për interpretimin në rolin e kujdestarit ai vlerësohet në Festivalin e Dytë të Filmit Shqiptar në vitin 1977, me çmimin special të aktorit më të mirë, bashkë me Timo Fllokon e Agim Qirjaqin. Këtë çmim e merr sërish më 1981 për rolin e mësuesit patriot në filmin Liri a vdekje, dhe dy vjet më pas, për interpretimin tek Era e ngrohtë e thellësive. Me protagonizmin tek Gjeneral gramafoni, Këshilltarët, Njeriu me top, mund të thuhet se mesi i viteve 80-të prek zenitin e karrierës së aktorit. 

Në një nga ato ditët e shëndetit të përkeqësuar ai do deklaronte se nga intepretimi tek filmi i regjisorit Viktor Gjika, Njeriu me top ai realizoi rolin e karrierës: Plaku Mere, është kurora e roleve të mi. Atë e kam ndërtuar vetë nga e para, si kam ditur. 
Në një kohë kur gjithë kinematë ishin shkatërruar dhe frynte era e euforisë së mirëqënies jetëshkurtër nga firmat piramidale, Kadri Roshi merr Kupën e Karrierës në Festivalin e Dhjetë të Filmit Shqiptar, në vitin 1995. Kishte interpretuar në një nga rolet e fundit të karrierës kinematografike tek Kolonel Bunker. 
Roshi është Nder i Kombit prej vitit 1998, një titull dhënë nga Presidenti i Republikës

----------


## diikush

> .... Kishte interpretuar në një nga rolet e fundit të karrierës kinematografike tek Kolonel Bunker. 
> Roshi është Nder i Kombit prej vitit 1998, një titull dhënë nga Presidenti i Republikës



Di gje njeri ku mund ta blej kete filme ketu ne SHBA?

----------


## Davius

> Di gje njeri ku mund ta blej kete filme ketu ne SHBA?


Diikush edhe une s'i kam per vete por i kam shiquar neper TV Lokale ketu dhe vertet jane te mire... Ne USA nuk besoj se i gjen dot, vetem t'i porositesh nga Shqiperia ose veres kur vjen t'i blesh me siguri ketu do t'i  gjeshe...

----------


## diikush

Davius, sikur te kishe hapur edhe nje teme vetem me fotot e aktoreve shqiptare, do ishte fantastike fare, se na ka zene malli ti shohim ...

----------


## Humdinger

Krerët e aktorëve shqiptarë padyshim janë:
*Naim Frashëri  
Sandër Prosi  
Kadri Roshi
Sulejman Pitarka
Margarita Xhepa
Tinka Kurti
Violeta Manushi*

Të tjerët u ndërtuan në bazën e ngritur nga këta kolosë.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Krerët e aktorëve shqiptarë padyshim janë:
> *Naim Frashëri  
> Sandër Prosi  
> Kadri Roshi
> Sulejman Pitarka
> Margarita Xhepa
> Tinka Kurti
> Violeta Manushi*
> 
> Të tjerët u ndërtuan në bazën e ngritur nga këta kolosë.


Ndrek Luca hyn tek të tjerët që u ndërtuan mbi bazën e ngritur nga këta kolosë?!    :Lulja3:

----------


## Humdinger

> Ndrek Luca hyn tek të tjerët që u ndërtuan mbi bazën e ngritur nga këta kolosë?!


Nuk besoj se e ke seriozisht që të futësh Ndrekën tek kolosët e mësipërm...Ndreka ka merita të mëdha në teatër, por loja e tij nuk ngjitej në nivelin e kolosëve....plus i ftohtë në rol...ndërsa më thuaj një rol që të mësipërmit , nuk kanë nxjerrë të PËRKRYER.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Nuk besoj se e ke seriozisht që të futësh Ndrekën tek kolosët e mësipërm...Ndreka ka merita të mëdha në teatër, por loja e tij nuk ngjitej në nivelin e kolosëve....plus i ftohtë në rol...ndërsa më thuaj një rol që të mësipërmit , nuk kanë nxjerrë të PËRKRYER.


Shumë seriozisht .  :buzeqeshje: 

Padiskutim që futet tek kolosët e kinematografisë shqiptare. 

By the way ...me thuaj, se në cilin rol të ka pëlqyer më shumë Naim Frasheri. Apo e ke me të dëgjuar, që e klasifikon të parin. 

Se të jetë me të dëgjuar, duhet futur edhe Mihal Popi, Loro Kovaçi , Pjetër Gjoka... ka edhe më... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Humdinger

> Shumë seriozisht . 
> 
> Padiskutim që futet tek kolosët e kinematografisë shqiptare. 
> 
> By the way ...me thuaj, se në cilin rol të ka pëlqyer më shumë Naim Frasheri. Apo e ke me të dëgjuar, që e klasifikon të parin. 
> 
> Se të jetë me të dëgjuar, duhet futur edhe Mihal Popi, Loro Kovaçi , Pjetër Gjoka... ka edhe më...


Naim Frashërin e kam parë tek "Familja e peshkatarit"
Karierë e shkurtër artistike, sepse vdiq shpejt.
Sandër Prosi, në çfarë roli nuk të ka pëlqyer.....po ashtu edhe Kadri Roshi ??
Mihal Popi, përveç prefektit, nuk shkëqeu në ndonjë rol tjetër......përjashto ndonjë Estradë Tirane, për skeçe.
Loro Kovaçi, përballë Sandër Prosit dhe Kadriut, luante rol të dytë në film apo teatër.
Pjetër Gjoka, nuk mundi të dalë kurrë në role të drejta falë dialektit të tij.
Ndërsa përsëri për Ndrekë Lucën, është brez pasardhës i atyre që përmënda....më mirë do preferoja të shoqen e tij në rol (ja harrova emrin, të më falësh) se sa Ndrekën.
Gjenerata e re ka plot për të përmendur, që mësuan nga pionerët e parë të theatrit shqiptar.
Po përmend disa nga më të bujshmit:
Roza Anagnosti, Bujar Lako, Timo Flloko, i madhi Rikard Larja etj.....pra këta dolën nga baza që krijuan kolosët dhe janë brezi i tretë i aktorëve shqiptarë (pas brezit të Lucës)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Hum' po Reshat Arbana ku hyn?

----------


## Humdinger

> Hum' po Reshat Arbana ku hyn?


Në brezin e Ndrecë Lucës....ku na i gjete, ka qenë dhe skretari i partisë për Teatrin Popullor  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Une kam kujtuar mos ish Kadriu. Per nga varri po e çojne kembet, po testeren e partise se leçon qe se leçon. Tepke si babloku i Balzakut  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Humdinger

> Une kam kujtuar mos ish Kadriu. Per nga varri po e çojne kembet, po testeren e partise se leçon qe se leçon. Tepke si babloku i Balzakut


Mojjjjjj!!
Kadriun mos e shaj tinë   :buzeqeshje:  
Kadriu që thua ti (le të ma quajnë jashtë teme) ka qenë një herë i dënuar me punë prodhuese sepse e quajtën imoral......i pëlqente cackë femrat....por përsëri mbetet gjeni... nuk di çfarë mendimi keni ju, por me të, ndjehesh në ngjarje.

----------


## kolombi

> Po përmend disa nga më të bujshmit:
> Roza Anagnosti, Bujar Lako, Timo Flloko, i madhi Rikard Larja etj...


Kuadro,degjohe pak Korazonin,se e njeh kinematografine me rrenje e dhemballe.

PS Meqe ra fjala ka qene nje aktor i gjithanshem,ta perdridhte brinjen ne komedi e ta lotonte syrin ne drame,ne ne skene dhe ne ekran.
Nga diamantet e rralla te artit te shtate....................emri i gjigandit me biografi te "keqe"  ROBERT NDRENIKA"

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

eeeee...po kam thene une qe kolombi eshte "one gentleman and a half" (lol)

Hum' po si si? Vetem cacke? (lol)

ps. kam harruar Pandi Raidhin

----------


## Humdinger

> Kuadro,degjohe pak Korazonin,se e njeh kinematografine me rrenje e dhemballe.
> 
> PS Meqe ra fjala ka qene nje aktor i gjithanshem,ta perdridhte brinjen ne komedi e ta lotonte syrin ne drame,ne ne skene dhe ne ekran.
> Nga diamantet e rralla te artit te shtate....................emri i gjigandit me biografi te "keqe"  ROBERT NDRENIKA"


O Lombo !!
Po qe për të bërë listën me emra e bëjmë e të jesh i bindur që nuk do më arrish dot të më afrohesh, por po flasim për më të *MIRËT*
Mund të vesh ti në një stad Sandër Prosin me Robert Ndrenikën??!!
Come on Lombo
Jo po të themi Albert Vërria është në një stad me Benny Hill, sepse na ka shkrirë me "kapedanin"
Hajde Lombo.....më realist

----------


## Humdinger

> eeeee...po kam thene une qe kolombi eshte "one gentleman and a half" (lol)
> 
> Hum' po si si? Vetem cacke? (lol)


Moj e ligëëë !!
E me cackë, njëçiçkë dhe tinë.....sa për të marrë erë  :pa dhembe:  ......ashtu thoshte ai, po në fakt ka bërë GOXHA   :kryqezohen:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Hum' vete e nise rodhane, s'te kam faj une.  :kryqezohen:

----------

